# The Death Penalty



## Jack Haywood (May 11, 2019)

Ah, the death penalty. One of the oldest forms of punishments to exist. Some people think it should be used, albeit only for very serious crimes like child rape, others think it should never be used at all and a few (mainly in totalitarian countries and people who adore them) think the death penalty should be used very liberally for all kinds of things.

What do you all think? Also, if executions were televised or live streamed, would you watch them?


----------



## oldTireWater (May 11, 2019)

I'm all for fewer people, and I believe in revenge. However, I don't trust the legal system enough to be completely on board with the death penalty. Put me in the "mildly" column.


----------



## A Useless Fish (May 11, 2019)

I am for it in principal, but I think keeping people around for decades after sentencing for it can sometimes make a mockery of the sentence. Appeals are fine, but they need streamlining. Also, we need more variety of execution methods, to spice things up.

Also, an additional question to add to that of the OP: If executions were televised or live streamed, would you watch it?


----------



## Jack Haywood (May 11, 2019)

A Useless Fish said:


> Also, an additional question to add to that of the OP: If executions were televised or live streamed, would you watch it?


I shall dutifully add that.


----------



## Recoil (May 11, 2019)

The biggest thing that I think the death penalty has going for it is how much cheaper it is to kill someone than it is to house them for the next 60 years. At the end of the day it's the taxpayer who foots that bill, while corporations use inmates as slave labor to build products that are marketed as being "Made in the USA".


----------



## RG 448 (May 11, 2019)

It should be abolished completely and anyone who disagrees is wrong.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 11, 2019)

I actually wouldn't be against the termination of those for whom it is determined that they cannot possibly be rehabilitated and are definite threats to the lives of others.  The issue is that unless you can figure out an exception for such cases to the usual rules for capital punishment and keep it from being abused somehow, you're going to have to run all capital cases through the same series of appeals taking the same amount of time and money anyway.

I'm of the opinion that there are worse things than death, anyhow.

Also: anyone who would watch a livestreamed execution might have serious issues.

EDIT: It should be noted that in the initial hypothetical I posited we're assuming we have the killer dead-to-rights, no mistake about it, and that there's no reason to believe that an appeal will result in the sentence being fucked with.


----------



## An Account (May 11, 2019)

Eh, I'm not wild about it. Especially with the way it's used today. The appeals process is so long, and so expensive, that it's probably better to just let them rot in jail. I think we should be taking more advantage of the labor opportunities that our overcrowded prisons present. Spending the remainder of your life doing grueling, thankless hard labor sounds worse than death to be completely honest.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 11, 2019)

It certainly doesn't work as a deterrent, but as Recon said, it's cheaper than housing them for life.  However, it still ain't cheap. 

I'm all for an Escape from New York style prison, where we just drop these fuckers off on some island somewhere and let them kill each other.  No outside food or medical support, just survival of the fittest.  

May I suggest Florida for a possible site?  It's pretty fucked already anyway.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 11, 2019)

Just A Butt said:


> It certainly doesn't work as a deterrent, but as Recon said, it's cheaper than housing them for life.  However, it still ain't cheap.
> 
> I'm all for an Escape from New York style prison, where we just drop these fuckers off on some island somewhere and let them kill each other.  No outside food or medical support, just survival of the fittest.
> 
> May I suggest Florida for a possible site?  It's pretty fucked already anyway.



Would need to figure out a way to separate it from the mainland.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 11, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> Would need to figure out a way to separate it from the mainland.



A big-ass canal and BUILD THAT WALL.


----------



## Clop (May 11, 2019)

To me the death penalty is a bad solution to a shitty problem. Before anyone climbs down my fucking throat, it's not black and white, there will always be those moments where you can't just say "no, never kill" - life would be so goddamned easy if anything worked like that. As a standard punishment it's just a bad use of resources and will inevitably have its share of innocent victims.

I've heard it numerous times; "What if you knew without a shadow of a doubt that the person was guilty?" and the answer from me will always be: "But I don't." Even one innocent victim of death penalty is bad collateral. It's not a question of whether the person deserves death, it's whether we deserve to be forced to kill a person as long as we have other options. You wouldn't trust your government to handle school lunches, let alone whether someone should die.

As for the "it's expensive to keep them alive" yeah, it is, because the courts and bureaucracy are fucking wasteful. I still wouldn't support the death penalty even if someone just volunteered to cap their ass with a shotgun. I also wouldn't fight the convictions of serial killers, rapist-slash-murderers who took down entire families like it was nothing being strapped to the chair. It should always be an absolute extreme option to an extreme problem with no repentance. If they want to find Jesus in their cells while they spend the rest of their lives in there, that's fine. If they're any threat to the prison staff or other prisoners, no mercy. As much as I hate the death penalty, I'm not looking to risk anyone's life for the sake of a principle.

But euthanasia, that I do encourage. A prisoner with a life sentence should have the freedom to choose death. Clean and easy, just write your name down and sit on the chair, no long-winded court appeals. Hell, just hand them a rope and say good night.


----------



## TaterBot (May 11, 2019)

I have little to no faith in the judicial system, especially juries.  Jurors who yesterday were behind  the chip counter at the local convenience store;  today sitting in a courthouse deciding matters of life and death.  They're not  trained, educated, or experienced to decide legal issues.

When you're summoned, you must appear or get excused which isn't easy. Once you're there, you are not free to leave w/o judge's approval under penalty of law. "Civic duty ', my ass. You're quite literally a prisoner at that point.
 The fights in a juryroom are ridiculous. Emotions are king.  As  a writer once said, "He surveyed the jury members sardonically and thanked the gods that neither his life nor his freedom depended on their intelligence." People who want to be jurors exhibit "conscious self-importance and simulated modesty."

tl;dr The judicial system as is, is too incompetent and/or crooked to pronounce death.


----------



## QI 541 (May 11, 2019)

I strongly agree with the death penalty and I think it should be applied to all other members of kiwifarms.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 11, 2019)

raymond said:


> I strongly agree with the death penalty and I think it should be applied to all other members of kiwifarms.


You sound sort of upset.  Want to talk about it?


----------



## Just A Butt (May 11, 2019)

raymond said:


> I strongly agree with the death penalty and I think it should be applied to all other members of kiwifarms.


We are all good boys.  We dindu nuffin


----------



## MemeGray (May 11, 2019)

Prisoners should have to prove their worth to society and if they can't they should be used up as a resource


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (May 11, 2019)

raymond said:


> I strongly agree with the death penalty and I think it should be applied to all other members of kiwifarms.



String 'em up I say. It's the only language wot those bastards understand.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 11, 2019)

People always go on about how expensive the death sentence is, what with all the appeals and such.

I think the solution is obvious: make death sentences easily accessable and affordable for everyone. No child left behind.


----------



## StyrofoamFridge (May 11, 2019)

I believe the death penalty is merciful for individuals who commit serious, heinous acts such as murder or violent rape. It is unjust, in my opinion, to leave people in impoverished and stagnant places for the rest of their lives. Death penalty should be an option on the table of a judge and jury, in certain situations. Violent and dangerous inmates often pose a danger to guards and prisoners. Escapes can still happen, even today.

The death penalty should be as painless as possible, swift, and justifiable. It is mercy to put such horrible individuals out of their misery. I believe executions of people should be open to the public, at least in a live stream. Society has gone too soft; The consequences of murder can be a reinforcement to individuals to make better choices before robbing the life of another.


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 11, 2019)

The death penalty is only for the unborn.


----------



## vanilla_pepsi_head (May 12, 2019)

Mildly agree because while I agree in principle there is always the potential someone's being framed by the cops or given incompetent representation or is a victim of circumstance, and if they're dead there's no ability to make reparations to them if it is determined they were falsely convicted (why is death row so expensive anyway? Are people imprisoned for life not allowed to put in just as many appeals? I don't really get it). 

That said I cannot deny there are some people out there who for the good of everyone else need to be put down like rabid dogs, it is what it is. People who do time for murder, violent rape or pedophilia, and are open about their intention to reoffend, or get out and immediately reoffend, should be killed as soon as possible.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (May 12, 2019)

It should be allowed, though there needs to be real circumstances for it's use, and done in the quickest and most humane way possible with inert gasses.

Traditionally it's not been shown to work as a deterrent, and I honestly don't think that it is either, if you are intent on murdering someone, you are intent on murdering them.

That's why I'd be against it being public in any way, as the public element of it was always to act as amusement and also deterrent, neither of which I feel are justified when it's a case of someone dying, they should be allowed the dignity of not being made an exhibition.  

At the same time, it should be used, but only on those who have shown no chances of being integrated into a larger prison population, and able to serve out a life sentence. If someone has committed a crime, but does not possess the other hallmarks of consistent criminality, then I think it's better that they be made to do labor along with the rest of the prison population, and allowed to actually build some semblance of a life for themselves inside. (See Angola prison in the US as an example of a well disciplined and integrated prison population, that has to farm and do other labor tasks as part of their sentence.)

As much as I dislike them, non-violent Pedophiles should be a life sentence separate facility, and also made to work. Whatever society can get out of them in work is to mitigate the costs of incarceration and make sure they live in a reality where children don't exist. 

So who is the death sentence for?

Basically anyone who qualifies for being stuck in a supermax, those who are repeatedly violent inside of prison to fellow inmates or guards. Extremely violent first time offenders. Violent pedos. Repeat violent offenders. Mass murderers, and serial killers.


----------



## Jace E. Denton (May 12, 2019)

I actually hate it because it's an easy and peaceful way out for people who did monstrous things. You raped and mutilated a 9 year old girl and it took her 3 hours to finally die, yet you get to lay down on soft padded table and get the equivalent of a flu shot's worth of pain...40 years later.

In the US, slavery is still legal as a punishment for crimes. We need to start taking advantage of that. The crimes that were formerly punished by death are now punished by lifetime, hardcore slavery, where it is completely legal and even encouraged for supervisors to torture and beat these slaves. Break their bones, pull their teeth out, force them to work until suffocation in a mine somewhere, who gives a fuck? That's the social justice I want in my life. For the rest of that criminal's life, he should question whether he is alive at all and whether or not he's actually been in Hell the entire time.

Once you've murdered or raped or whatever other vicious bodily-harm type of crime you committed, there is no chance for you, there is no rehabilitation, everyone on the fucking planet can take a look at you and know there is a 0% chance you will ever contribute anything or repent or fix your life. Go to the fucking salt mines for the next 50 years.


----------



## Anonymous For This (May 13, 2019)

I strongly agree with the death penalty, especially regarding sex-based crimes.  Diddle kids?  Congrats.  Enjoy the short time you got left.  Appeals processes should be made timely and in a speedy fashion.  Someone shouldn't be setting on death row for 30 years.  

I know a lot of people like inert gasses for executions, but I'm a strong believer in suspension hanging designed to occlude the carotid/jugular for the death penalty.  No more painful than inert gases, but has the dual purpose of allowing the condemned to see the instrument of their death and you can reuse the rope.  If you're condemned to death, fuck you, our helium is too good for you.


----------



## Pigeondary (May 13, 2019)

In: Torture Penalty
Out: Death Penalty 

Problem solved.


----------



## Coolio55 (May 16, 2019)

Pigeondary said:


> In: Torture Penalty
> Out: Death Penalty
> 
> Problem solved.



Why not both?

Also I've never understood people's aversion to bullets in the death penalty. A single bullet is cheap and effective.
Must be like nuclear power.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (May 16, 2019)

Niggas here keep saying "You can never know 100% that they did it." Bullshit! That goes for a lot of the cases where somebody murders somebody with some forethought, and you convict based on the evidence, but there are also killings where the person admits it/brags, where they had a million witnesses, where they were caught on camera, etc.

Just think of these mass shooters they haul in. Then there's other crimes where it's deserved, but not usually given. Basically, if you absolutely know that they did it, and you would give them a life sentence, you should give them the death penalty.

For cases like that, they need the death penalty, and none of that pussy lethal injection shit. Just hang them. It looks cooler, it gives the public some free entertainment, and if you set the noose right, it kills them instantly. If I were going to be executed, I'd want to be hung with dignity, not put to sleep like a dog.


----------



## PL 001 (May 19, 2019)

Child molesters, absolutely kill them. None of that pussy lethal injection shit either. Make 'em suffer as long as possible. 

Serial killers/particularly heinous murders? Kill 'em. But don't waste taxpayer money keeping them fed and clothed for decades. Take a gun and go Old Yeller. Save the state millions when a bullet costs .50 cents


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 19, 2019)

Jace E. Denton said:


> Go to the fucking salt mines for the next 50 years.



Congrats at inventing worse punishments than soviet union "tenners".


----------



## UntimelyDhelmise (May 19, 2019)

One thing that really boggles my mind are the insane asylum-level prisons. These are creatures with utterly twisted and gnarled minds to the point where an animal behaves more civilly. They have no chance of redemption, they're a hazard to society, and they're taking up space and resources that could go to far better use elsewhere. Just axe them off and be done with it.


----------



## TheRedChair (May 19, 2019)

_*An Eye for and Eye....*_
*A Tooth for a Tooth....
A Burn for a Burn....
A Life for a Life.....
This is how it all got started....*
_*And this is how it is going to end....*_


----------



## God of Nothing (May 19, 2019)

If you're going to imprison someone for life, just get it over with and kill them. You're not trying to "rehabilitate" them and they're not going to ever rejoin society so what's the point of keeping them alive? That's hundreds of tax dollars being spent on something with little to no societal value. Cheap slave labor is already plentiful in all the third world countries we first-worlders outsource our production to. 

Some innocents may die but I honestly think that's better than spending the rest of your fucking life in the hellhole that is prison.


----------



## Sable (May 19, 2019)

I'm going to echo previous posters in saying it's a better (and cheaper ) alternative to giving someone like, 4 life sentences and having them die of old age in prison, but if it's not a super clear cut thing then it's best to be careful.

In the rare cases of people exonerated, you can let a man found innocent out of prison, but you can't bring him back to life.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 19, 2019)

I think it's not used enough.  There's certain people that you can't really deal with any other way, unless you're willing to incarcerate them forever.  I was talking to a forensic psychologist once whom had evaluated a serial rapist.  The guy not only told her that if he got out, he would happily rape again, he outright threatened her too.  What can you really do with someone like that?  You have to assume that if you don't keep him in prison for life, he'll stay true to his word, and if you do keep him in for life, that means you're wasting resources on him, which could be used to help those whom actually want to reform.     

That being one example, but what about the core philosophy of incarceration in general?  You're sending someone to prison, with the hopes that it will deter future criminal behavior by both them, and anyone else (specific, and general deterrence), but then you tolerate further criminal behaviors, even during the punishment process.  For instance, half of US prisons are more, or less controlled by various gangs.  They set their own rules, which the rest of the prison population is required to follow, else they will suffer punishments by the gangs for failing to follow their laws.  This ultimately conditions the person whom "just fucked up" into becoming a career criminal, because the authority doing the conditioning that actually has teeth, is the criminal population itself.

To me it would make more sense to take those whom did "just fuck up," and send them to a system built around reformation, then take those whom think they have the authority to establish their own criminal subculture (e.g gangs), and break them in a gulag like setting.  Those whom you know will never change, should either be sent to a mental institution if this is applicable, or executed.


----------



## JosephStalin (May 21, 2019)

I believe the death penalty should be available, for certain crimes.  

I would add a new category of crimes subject to capital punishment - economic terrorists.  Remember Enron, where top management ran the company into the ground?  And where employees were encouraged to invest in Enron stock for their retirement accounts, only to lose every penny?  How many families suffered due to top management's actions?  How many people's retirement was reduced or lost?  Some of those fucks in Enron top management should have ridden the lightning.   Bet you'd see a lot less of such shit if economic terrorists were executed.    

 Also believe the present appeals process goes on way too long.  All appeals should be complete within two years, max.  

If the death penalty were applied on a more timely basis the deterrent value would be enhanced.  As it is, the death penalty merely ensures the person executed will commit no more crimes.  

Not only should executions be televised and streamed, they should be done on a pay-per-view basis, with at least 50% of the profits going to the victim(s) of the person being executed.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (May 21, 2019)

JosephStalin said:


> I believe the death penalty should be available, for certain crimes.
> 
> I would add a new category of crimes subject to capital punishment - economic terrorists.  Remember Enron, where top management ran the company into the ground?  And where employees were encouraged to invest in Enron stock for their retirement accounts, only to lose every penny?  How many families suffered due to top management's actions?  How many people's retirement was reduced or lost?  Some of those fucks in Enron top management should have ridden the lightning.   Bet you'd see a lot less of such shit if economic terrorists were executed.
> 
> ...



In Britain, there used to be a concept of "capital theft" were execution was the default punishment for theft beyond a certain amount. That would be similar to your idea.


----------



## Coleslaw (May 23, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> In Britain, there used to be a concept of "capital theft" were execution was the default punishment for theft beyond a certain amount. That would be similar to your idea.


We would need to alter it for inflation though every 20 years or so.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 23, 2019)

I never understood the argument why it's more expensive to execute someone than leave them to rot in prison for a lifetime.


----------



## GethN7 (May 23, 2019)

For the unrepentant who gleefully admit their crimes and would do so again without doubt, they deserve death. They have no respect for the rights and lives of others, why should we respect theirs? I'd include anyone who has committed brutal crimes against women, children, or animals in this category especially.

For the one time offenders who still did something brutal enough to earn a sentence of death, fair enough. Maybe change it life without parole in the cases of those who proved model prisoners, provided their crimes were not extremely heinous in their magnitude (a first degree murderer who clearly regrets having done so and is a model prisoner on death row could possibly earn a commutation to life at some point), but otherwise, they made their choice, they should be willing to die by it.

For those guilty of crimes of passion (second degree murder) and other brutal crimes they deserve death but still have mitigating circumstances, they should have slightly higher chance of commutation to life without parole, but otherwise, they should be willing to die for their choices.

Otherwise, death is not a punishment I advocate for any other offenses and only should be administered as quickly, mercifully, and lawfully as possible, though I do support giving those condemned to die a choice of whatever method they choose provided it can be lawfully done (like a firing squad if they so choose as opposed to lethal injection).

I'd also like to see the appeals process streamlined, if only to save expenses.


----------



## MembersSchoolPizza (May 23, 2019)

I do not conceptually have a problem with the death penalty for certain crimes. 

As a practical matter, however, there is too much chance of error. The only time the death penalty can be applied, in my opinion, is in cases that _exceed_ the "beyond reasonable doubt" standard, and are instead _beyond all possible doubt_.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (May 23, 2019)

ToroidalBoat said:


> I never understood the argument why it's more expensive to execute someone than leave them to rot in prison for a lifetime.



Legal battles, expensive medicine, the fact they never actually get executed. They just keep appealing until they drop dead from old age.

If they just hung them with rope from the tallest tree in town, it would be free.


----------



## QWXXP Surprise! (May 23, 2019)

I'm not necessarily against the death penalty on principle, but in practice knowing innocent people have gotten the needle is pretty fucking terrifying.


----------



## Emperor Julian (May 23, 2019)

It's isnt really that I object to take evil fuckheads life after he's done something abomidable. It's more that pretty much every system we've ever made for law are order doesnt work well enough to be entrusted with such judgement.

my smurt thunks on the subject

-The prosecutions success rate is statistical rather than analytical, effectively ensuring  job success  is measured by how many people you can send to their death rather than if you're doing a good job.
-Sooner or later you'll either get a crooked law enforcement or some bloodthirsty little freak in a system.
-it simply does not work as a deterant.
-If the state believes murder is a crime, the state becomes crimminal once it has inevitably killed in an innocent man.
-It seems cheaper just to lock them up and this gives more room for error.
-I can't imagine working in the execution sections of law and order is a particulary psychologically healthy experiance. Especially if someone you helped kill is retroactively cleared or you fucking hate them.
-Catharsis is bullshit anyway, your glee at some cunt who killed your kid getting hung isnt going to do anything for the horrible loss, the horrible aching pain is never going away or even really even eased.


----------



## shartshooter (May 25, 2019)

Singapore's use of corporal and capital punishment has created some of the lowest crime rates in the world. Western ethical concern for the guilty has created an appallingly unethical incarceration industry and whole swaths of cities fucked over by gang violence.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Aug 18, 2019)

If you steal a napkin then off with your head.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Aug 18, 2019)

shartshooter said:


> Singapore's use of corporal and capital punishment has created some of the lowest crime rates in the world. Western ethical concern for the guilty has created an appallingly unethical incarceration industry and whole swaths of cities fucked over by gang violence.



Singapore, not America, is the greatest nation on Earth.

I'm seriously considering immigrating there after grad school.


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 18, 2019)

It is never the morally correct course of action.
However, neither is war, and that's still necessary sometimes.


----------



## spurger king (Aug 18, 2019)

Seems pretty based to me.


----------



## Slap47 (Aug 19, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Niggas here keep saying "You can never know 100% that they did it." Bullshit!



The government is incompetent and filled with malicious people. No thanks.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Aug 19, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> The government is incompetent and filled with malicious people. No thanks.



LOL I think you misread it.

There are cases where, for example, the guy commits the crime in front of 100 people, or gets caught in camera and it's undeniably them.

There's no reason not to execute if you have that many witnesses or have video so good it couldn't be misinterpreted.


----------



## hauser (Aug 20, 2019)

Clop said:


> To me the death penalty is a bad solution to a shitty problem. Before anyone climbs down my fucking throat, it's not black and white, there will always be those moments where you can't just say "no, never kill" - life would be so goddamned easy if anything worked like that. As a standard punishment it's just a bad use of resources and will inevitably have its share of innocent victims.
> 
> I've heard it numerous times; "What if you knew without a shadow of a doubt that the person was guilty?" and the answer from me will always be: "But I don't." Even one innocent victim of death penalty is bad collateral. It's not a question of whether the person deserves death, it's whether we deserve to be forced to kill a person as long as we have other options. You wouldn't trust your government to handle school lunches, let alone whether someone should die.
> 
> ...


except sociopaths/psychopaths don't convince themselves that their days are over. they will always think that they can get out of a situation, no matter how sticky. that's the whole issue of all-consuming narcissism. overall, though, a good proposal.

I should compound your point that I otherwise agree with: the question should not be _are there individuals who deserve death?_ (because there absolutely are) but _do we want to delegate the monopoly of execution to the state?_ my overall opinion is that the state should not have the ability to arbitrate capital punishment. what the alternative to that is, though, I don't know.


----------



## ES 195 (Aug 20, 2019)

Admittedly I don't understand the aversion to the death penalty society has. Death is all around us, we kill for food, roadkill is incredibly common, pollution is causing rapid extinction, and as @Y2KKK Baby 's terrible but funny shitpost points out; we kill unborn babies because they're inconvenient. Why shouldn't we kill a serious criminal who is never getting out of prison?
I'd say give the death penalty to anyone who receives life in prison. I'm against it for revenge on the terrible criminals. Personally I'd agree they deserve some form of torture but on a legal sense it should just be quick like a bullet or a quick spike jabbed into the medulla oblongata. Cheap, easy and no real ethics involved aside from the action.
I do think laws should be changed and certain offenses or whatever mandatory minimum sentencing is involved should be reworked. I actually think being a bit more liberal with the DP could help change a lot of laws and maybe alter some of the judicial system for the better.

Also I really don't think the deaths should be televised or streamed or anything. Once some kind of entertainment/financial aspect gets involved with the DP it would have serious negative consequences.


----------



## .Woody (Aug 20, 2019)

It should be mandatory for all crimes. Shoplifting and jaywalking especially


----------



## Never Scored (Aug 21, 2019)

I don't necessarily support the death penalty, but I think criminals who are handed lengthy sentences should be given the option of doctor assisted suicide. If someone would rather die than go to prison for a long ass time, why not let them die and save some money in the process?



SkeetNYeet said:


> Admittedly I don't understand the aversion to the death penalty society has. Death is all around us, we kill for food, roadkill is incredibly common, pollution is causing rapid extinction, and as @Y2KKK Baby 's terrible but funny shitpost points out; we kill unborn babies because they're inconvenient. Why shouldn't we kill a serious criminal who is never getting out of prison?



People are sheltered from death by a layer of abstraction, especially in wealthy parts of the city and suburbs. Dead animal out front? Call animal control. Want to eat meat? It's prepackaged for you. Want to show a gruesome abortion? You're a horrible monster that's trying to turn back the clock on women's rights. Death is all around but society has enabled people to put their fingers in their ears, close their eyes and pretend it's not.


----------



## Slap47 (Aug 23, 2019)

shartshooter said:


> Singapore's use of corporal and capital punishment has created some of the lowest crime rates in the world. Western ethical concern for the guilty has created an appallingly unethical incarceration industry and whole swaths of cities fucked over by gang violence.



Can you really say that though? You have a city with heavily controlled immigration that only accepts people once they have a job. The jobs are extremely high paying (comparatively for the lowly paid immigrants) and every citizen has a stake in the country via mandatory investments in the state. The vice capitals of Asia (Thailand, Macao) are just an hour away by plane and doing internet scams would probably be the most profitable criminal activity to commit. 

The country would probably be about the same without the brutal punishments.


----------



## FEED ME JOSH (Dec 28, 2019)

I support the impalement of all major porn producers and distributors, legally and with due process by the state. It's the most ironic execution method and a perfect way to dab on all the coomers and big noses.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Dec 28, 2019)

I support it, but I also understand that it has shitty implementation. It has problems like the wrong people being executed or people who deserve it are given long prison sentences instead of just being executed on the spot. I wish people who did evil, violent crimes could be executed and no one cared. I hate it when people stand up for dangerous criminals. I believe that some people can't be rehabilitated.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 28, 2019)

FEED ME JOSH said:


> I support the impalement of all major porn producers and distributors, legally and with due process by the state. It's the most ironic execution method and a perfect way to dab on all the coomers and big noses.


/pol/ kiddy.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 28, 2019)

Some people are just irredeemable and completely incapable of rehabilitation. Why waste taxpayer money that could be put to better use keeping them alive?


----------



## Smug Cat (Dec 28, 2019)

I'm perfectly on board with the idea that certain people guilty of especially heinous crimes deserve to die and the world is better off without them in it. Murder, rape, torture, and child-touching are all qualifying crimes imo.

However, the government is an absolute clusterfuck of combined incompetence and maliciousness, so I do not (and probably could never) trust them with that power. The best solution is probably for the murderers/rapists/torturers/kiddy-diddlers to get mandatory life sentences with no possibility of parole instead. Every single time our shitfuck of a justice system lets out a child molester after some retardedly small sentence like three years, they have put the rest of society in completely unjustifiable danger. 

They can let all the fucking pot smokers out while they're at it, too.


----------



## Billy "the Bot" Bobson (Dec 28, 2019)

I think nuance is required to allow the death penalty. Something that should only be allowed when the accused pleads guilty or if the evidence is overwhelming.

I also believe the only way to do it is firing squad. Three volleys done by six men, only three real bullets between them (one for each volley). Enough to be sure and everyone is culpable and still deniable.

Or maybe just hanging. I'm not too sure how quick a death is by hanging though.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 28, 2019)

I'm in favor of the death penalty for murderers and I think it should be extended to rapists and child molesters (since the death penalty was re-instituted in 1976, the Supreme Court made sure that rapists and molesters are ineligible for death penalty convictions unless the crime is directly tied to a murder) but I am firmly against life sentencing, especially life without parole.

The whole "Life without parole" trend is part of why our prisons are so overcrowded and dysfunctional, along with the spike in mass incarcerations following the War on Drugs and the Clinton-era War on Crime. 

Personally, if I were in charge, I'd abolish life sentencing in all fifty states and automatically commute all life sentences or make it to where the offender has to be re-sentenced depending on the crime. There's a lot of lifers who would've got the death penalty in states that hadn't abolished the practice or were able to get a competent enough lawyer or plea deal to get life without parole instead of execution.

Unfortunately, when the Supreme Court overturned life sentencing for juvenile offenders, they left a loophole that has allowed a lot of states to simply uphold the original life sentence when re-sentenced since the prisoners in question are no longer juveniles and so the courts will just automatically reissue the original sentence. 

The way I would have it be done, lifers have to be resentenced. All lifers who were convicted before the age of 21 get their sentence fully commuted and are released, while other lifers get a new sentencing to determine if they will get a reduced sentence, a fully commuted/overturned sentence, or the death penalty.

All executions will be done by firing squad. Despite being the most humane way of execution, it's heavily stigmatized and demonized in America, even in pro-death penalty states. Hanging was the most common form of execution in the United States since Jamestown and later was supplanted by the electric chair and lethal injection, but firing squad has always been a rarity in American executions, outside of military executions and a few isolated cases in Utah.

Part of it is the whole issue of deniability and culpability of the executioners and I'd wager part of it has to do with the firing squad being seen as the method of executing political prisoners and dissidents, particularly in communist regimes (Nicholas II was wrongfully executed by a Bolshevik firing squad along with his wife and children) and I'd say that a lot of "Red Scare" paranoia had to do with many states that had the death penalty explicitly outlawing firing squads in favor of the electric chair and lethal injection, since the original wave of anticommunist sentiment in the 1920's also roughly coincided with the decline of hanging and the rise of the electric chair as a replacement (although Ol' Sparky had been used since the 1890's, hangings were more common until the 1920's and 1930's in many places)

Basically, I believe we need to abolish life sentencing altogether and make the death penalty an option for certain specific crimes in all fifty states.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Dec 29, 2019)

when dogs get to rapid, you have too put them down. same with humans.


----------



## TheYellowKing (Dec 29, 2019)

If you rape or kill someone we should kill you. I'm not very fond of the modern impulse to virtue signal how kind and merciful society is, the main reason our society is so fucked is because of how soft we've become. 

“Violence, naked force, has settled more issues in history than has any other factor.” - Starship Troopers


----------



## Mrs Paul (Dec 31, 2019)

There's just too many error factors, for me to support it.  Our justice system isn't ever going to be 100% error free, and that's the only way I'd support the death penalty.  

Perhaps in extreme cases, like war crimes (the Nuremberg trials, Osama Bin Laden, etc), and I can't say I feel bad when someone is executed, but honestly, do people really think life in prison is somehow a picnic?  Let them rot and think about what they did.


----------



## Warecton565 (Dec 31, 2019)

it should be used, and on their kids too
https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/full/10.1177/147470491501300114


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jan 1, 2020)

Billy "the Bot" Bobson said:


> Or maybe just hanging. I'm not too sure how quick a death is by hanging though.


If you can get the neck to snap instantly, then yeah, it's quick.


----------



## Th3Gr3atTac0 (Jan 4, 2020)

As I said elsewhere, let the punishment fit the crime. If the offender has made one or more parties suffer, have the offender suffer the equal amount, at _least_.

I'm all for televising executions. Not only give the profit to the victims' families, but also illustrate just what will happen when you step over the line.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 4, 2020)

Th3Gr3atTac0 said:


> I'm all for televising executions. Not only give the profit to the victims' families, but also illustrate just what will happen when you step over the line.



What happens when we inevitable fuck up and skin a innocent man alive and the entire countries watches?


----------



## Th3Gr3atTac0 (Jan 4, 2020)

Emperor Julian said:


> What happens when we inevitable fuck up and skin a innocent man alive and the entire countries watches?


First, I'm not advocating torturous executions like being skinned alive to be the norm. Save those for the absolute scum that you know they did it. Secondly, something like that should motivate the judicial system to make sure whomever is on the chopping block does deserve it. Sure, innocent people have gotten the shaft, but a few goofs here and there is a small price to pay for taking care of humanity's undesirables.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 5, 2020)

Th3Gr3atTac0 said:


> First, I'm not advocating torturous executions like being skinned alive to be the norm. Save those for the absolute scum that you know they did it.



So you are then?


> Secondly, something like that should motivate the judicial system to make sure whomever is on the chopping block does deserve it.


How do we do that?


> Sure, innocent people have gotten the shaft, but a few goofs here and there is a small price to pay for taking care of humanity's undesirables.



That sounds like too high a price especially considering the state is now guilty of the sadistic murder of innocents so in off itself is founded on hypocrisy. Also what makes you think exceptionally nasty public executions will stop crime considering historically they havnt?


----------



## Th3Gr3atTac0 (Jan 5, 2020)

Emperor Julian said:


> So you are then?
> 
> How do we do that?
> 
> ...


No, I'm not. Unless you think the worst people getting the axe would be the norm.

Look deeper into cases. Actually take the time to determine if someone is guilty or not. Don't be a corrupt piece of shit. 

I never said it would halt crime outright; just give criminals fair warning of what they're in for.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 5, 2020)

Th3Gr3atTac0 said:


> No, I'm not. Unless you think the worst people getting the axe would be the norm.
> 
> Look deeper into cases. Actually take the time to determine if someone is guilty or not. Don't be a corrupt piece of shit.
> 
> I never said it would halt crime outright; just give criminals fair warning of what they're in for.



Well we've already established a proportional response system so you are in fact arguing for that if the situation demands it.

We already do that, if anything the possibility of human torture will actually be disruptive to law enforcement for a number of reasons, not in the least because you're effectively looking for someone whose expected to generate a compartable level of cruelty to a gang rape torture session.

I'm not convinced giving criminals a fair warning is actually worth inevitably killing an innocent man in a gruesome spectable on live TV, medieval people are genrally considered pretty fucked up and their system for law enforcement makes our look amazing, This system your proposing has nothing going for it.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Jan 5, 2020)

I think the bloodeagle  or drawing and quartering should be brought back, and  imprisoned criminals forced to witness it.


----------



## Th3Gr3atTac0 (Jan 5, 2020)

Emperor Julian said:


> Well we've already established a proportional response system so you are in fact arguing for that if the situation demands it.
> 
> We already do that, if anything the possibility of human torture will actually be disruptive to law enforcement for a number of reasons, not in the least because you're effectively looking for someone whose expected to generate a compartable level of cruelty to a gang rape torture session.
> 
> I'm not convinced giving criminals a fair warning is actually worth inevitably killing an innocent man in a gruesome spectable on live TV, medieval people are genrally considered pretty fucked up and their system for law enforcement makes our look amazing, This system your proposing has nothing going for it.


Then what do you propose the system should be?


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 5, 2020)

Th3Gr3atTac0 said:


> Then what do you propose the system should be?



Well the current one while horribly flawed is objectively superior from the one you propose. So we could stick with that until someone comes up with a better model, assuming their is one.


----------



## Pitere pit (Jan 11, 2020)

I agree with the death penalty for kiddie fiddlers, rapists, murderers and corrupt politicians/bankers. 
But, with thousands of animals suffering on medical experiments, instead we could use degenerates bodies to fill this role. Not only the results would be more accurate, but, we save innocent creatures who just happened to exist.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jan 14, 2020)

Pitere pit said:


> I agree with the death penalty for kiddie fiddlers, rapists, murderers and corrupt politicians/bankers.
> But, with thousands of animals suffering on medical experiments, instead we could use degenerates bodies to fill this role. Not only the results would be more accurate, but, we save innocent creatures who just happened to exist.


You are giving the government a direct incentive to find innocent people guilty to fuel medical experimentation.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Jan 14, 2020)

For 100% verifiable cases for the extremist of crimes I'm game for it, hell why not sell tickets and t-shirts for it and use the money to build roads and stuffing cash into crooked politicians pockets while your at it. Make it a fucking business. Make money and make goofs think twice of committing crimes against humanity seems like a win win to me.


----------



## Ow The Edge (Jan 14, 2020)

For it. Anyone who's ever worked with prisoners knows that they're plenty dangerous even if they don't break out and some of them are just straight-up beyond any non-supernatural hope of redemption. Also I think it's the only proportionate and fair punishment for willful murder. You willingly, unjustly take a life? You lose any right to your own.


----------



## Pitere pit (Jan 14, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> You are giving the government a direct incentive to find innocent people guilty to fuel medical experimentation.


I didn't want to send that message. I admit that I wrote these words out of anger. I am tired of degenerates living on our taxes while the victims suffer. Of course I don't want gobmints finding innocent people for medical experimentation. 
And didn't think about how innocents might suffer, my bad, but I was pretty angry at the moment.
Now, without angerposting, I defend the death penalty for offending pedos, serial rapists, murderers and corrupt politicians_bankers


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Jan 14, 2020)

I'm generally against it, because I simply don't trust the government to use it to deal with actual criminals, and instead expect that it'd be used to kill people they don't like. The benefits of the death penalty are pretty good (Not having to pay a ton of money to keep said criminals alive for decades), but it's outweighed by the fact that it's not power you'd want to give to the government. Think of all the people out there who'd love to make things like "hate speech" worthy of the death penalty.


----------



## Demonslayer1776 (Jan 17, 2020)

Approx. 59 Robins said:


> Think of all the people out there who'd love to make things like "hate speech" worthy of the death penalty.


Those people should get the death penalty


----------



## queerape (Jan 21, 2020)

I think that there are cases that do warrant it, but those same cases would be equally well served with LWOP or a whole life order.  States in the US overuse LWOP, I think LWOP should be the new death penalty, LWOP as currently used should be life with parole with ineligibility up to 35 years.  There is no point to having a death row if there is no way to execute anyone in a way that can’t ever be botched so the 8thA will always be a problem, most “Death Rows” are functionally LWOP already because of all the delays in process.  LWOP also allows the possibility of retrial in case of exculpatory evidence is found or if there was a miscarriage of justice or mistrial.


----------



## Eclair's Shota Paradise (Jan 21, 2020)

It's a slippery slope. I feel the Death Penalty is a viable punishment, but never in circumstantial cases. Is there straight up physical evidence? Footage? Fingerprints on the murder weapon? Yeah, they should get the Death Penalty. Especially with those who commit more than 1 murder or so, because I feel like 1 can still be given reasonable explanation, say in life or death situations or just freak accidents. 

The problem is, I don't trust the government beyond that. Murder charges are one thing, a person is dead, and if the body is found then it's an indisputable fact. But rape charges? Abuse charges? There's too much potential for people that the government dislikes to suddenly end up being charged with multiple counts of rape and put on death row.


----------



## He Who Points And Laughs (Jan 22, 2020)

The death penalty should be standard for any Prius driver in the left lane.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Jan 22, 2020)

Death row inmates should have televised karate death matches in elaborate booby trapped arenas.


----------



## Takodachi (Jan 22, 2020)

I'm all for it for anyone who has taken a life, you know, equivalent exchange and all that.  Only exception would be pedophiles who would get the worse, most painful execution, I even have something in mind for them.

Have all the affected people take a shit on an outhouse, once its reasonably filled, transfer that to a regular toilet, have someone slowly drown the pedo on everyone's shit and throw the body on some desert so the animals can feast on it.


----------



## Bioniclelover (Jan 22, 2020)

Torture is a waste of resources, if death penalty was to be brought back, in my opinion it should be just swift break of a neck on the noose and then getting rid of the corpse, in the end person is dead either way and law enforcement should be as neutral as possible, torture doesn't serve much if the person is sentenced to death besides making people feel better.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jan 22, 2020)

Innocent people should never be the collateral damage of the legal system. The problem with the death penalty is that it's not reversible. You can't release and compensate a wrongly accused dead person. You cannot give children back a parent or parents back a child. Most western legal systems are founded on the principle that it's better for a hundred guilty men to go free than one innocent man to be imprisoned. I know the argument can be made that there are robust legal frameworks in place to allow a sentence of death to be challenged multiple times before the execution is actually carried out, but that still doesn't change the fact that there will always be a potential for an innocent person, no matter how unlikely, to be executed by the state. The US has the highest number of murders per capita of any "western" nation, way above some places without capital punishment so it's not a deterrent. It seems to me to simply be a slightly barbaric holdover from a different time and like most old, pointless things, is now obsolete.


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Jan 22, 2020)

This is an issue that I've found myself going back and forth on. Sometimes I think about the possibility of an innocent person being wrongfully convicted, and it makes me really upset.

However, whenever I read or hear about a particularly heinous story about something that someone did, I have the tendency to relent and say "Yeah, this fucker doesn't deserve to live."

So, I am for it ... But when it is absolutely warranted.


----------



## ABE LINN COHN (Jan 8, 2022)

I believe the death penalty should be used for those criminals who commit crimes against fellow prisoners. Anyone who assaults/rapes/murders his fellow inmate while in prison has shown that prison is not enough to keep him from being a danger to society.


----------



## A-Stump (Jan 8, 2022)

I think involuntary manslaughter should be off the table in a lot of cases and that people should get the death penalty. Why should some bozo who gets drunk and kills a family of four get ten years in prison? Fry that motherfucker.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jan 11, 2022)

So I feel like we should have the death penalty but that the bar has to be set quite high. For instance I feel like it should be used when there is a serial killer, mass murderer, or we are 100% sure they’re guilty. That way innocent people are not sentenced to death.


----------



## Zyklon Ben's Poison Pen (Jan 11, 2022)

I think the death penalty is justified but I don't trust the moronic bureaucracy of any of our governments not to abuse it.
This pretty much is where we are at.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Jan 11, 2022)

I think the death penalty should only be used for serial or clearly sociopathic murderers, pedophiles, zoosadists, the severely autistic/dangerously retarded, and 100% of all forms of political or government corruption, most especially, the latter. Of course, that's in a vacuum, running under the proviso that the courts could make the right call 100% of the time.

With the government corruption thing, though, no courts. No hearing. No appeals process. Just kill em.


----------



## Imaloser (Jan 12, 2022)

Some people are animals that just need to be put down. Simple as.


----------

